# What's the hot ways to earn points right now?



## inspiration100 (Nov 19, 2009)

Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?


----------



## RRrich (Nov 19, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?



I would be happy to reccomend you (and anyone else) for AGR Membership

rich langer AGR# xxxxxxxxxxx

Good for both of us


----------



## inspiration100 (Nov 19, 2009)

That is the ONE thing I do have (as well as starwood membership).


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 19, 2009)

Since you're in Seattle, you can do a lot of short trips on the Cascades-- each ticket has a minimum value of 100 points, so even if you only spend $12, you'll get 100 points!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2009)

Getting and using the AGR MasterCard is one of the best ways of getting points. Besides the signup bonus, you'll see you points add up fast!

I use mine for everything, but mainly for "luxuries" like gas for the car and food for me! Each month, I earn 1,000-2,000 AGR points each month! 

Most people know that Amtrak purchases earn 2 points per $. But what many people do not understand is that *ANY* Amtrak purchase (as long as it's coded Amtrak) also earns 2 points per $! This includes things like


Meals bought in the diner

Snacks and soda bought in the cafe

Wine bought in the PPC

Etc ...

But as Rich said, you need to also sign up for AGR and be sure to include it on your train reservations.

*Rich*: You do not need to post your AGR # to refer someone. All that is needed is they contact a member (via PM) with their email address. That is sent to AGR as a referral, and AGR invites the new member.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Nov 19, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?


Buy 10,000 points before Dec 31, 2009, then buy another 10,000 next year.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 19, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?


The current double points promo runs until December 19th, also there will surely be a winter promo! As others have mentioned (ie the traveler) use your AGR MC for everything you can, and take advantage of all the short point runs you can get in as ALC said! Have fun, get rewarded with free train trips!!! 

Just curious why youd want to go to ElPaso, there are better routes and better cities to see as you ride the trains? The CS and Surfliner down the coast to San Diego is of course first rate in the summer, the CS,EB and SWC are all Superior to the Sunset Ltd. IMHO!


----------



## jmbgeg (Nov 20, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> That is the ONE thing I do have (as well as starwood membership).


I agree on Starwood Preferred Guest membership. If you set up an auto transfer to AGR, the points transfer regularly quickly, and I have been findinding very attractive hotel rates on the SPG web site, as an added bonus.


----------



## inspiration100 (Nov 21, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> inspiration100 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?
> ...


Thanks ya'll!

I wanna go to El Paso just to extend my voyage. I do the starlight every year, but it's time for a different destination. Perhaps I might go to Los Angeles, spend a couple days and then purchase the rest of the voyage to San Diego, but I'll start a new thread for that when the time comes.

It's 1 point for every dollar spent, right?


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> It's 1 point for every dollar spent, right?


You mean purchases made with the AGR MasterCard? :huh:

Then, yes it is 1 point per $ for all purchases. You also earn 1 additional point per $ for Amtrak purchases.  When you travel on Amtrak, you earn 2 points per $ spent on the ticket - with a 100 point minimum! (So in effect, if you bought an Amtrak ticket with the AGR MasterCard, you may earn 4 points per $!  )


----------



## inspiration100 (Nov 21, 2009)

BeckysBarn said:


> inspiration100 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanting to start saving for a summer sleeper trip to either San Diego or El Paso... What are the hot ways to earn points right now? I have no credit cards, so signing up for one wouldn't hurt. Any other good point offers right now?
> ...


Is this really all that good of a deal though? I could get a lower bucket price cheaper I believe if I didn't buy the points sometimes, correct?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 21, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> BeckysBarn said:
> 
> 
> > inspiration100 said:
> ...


As with all things Amtrak, it depends? :lol: This summer they were giving bonus points when you bought them, this promo should show up again!

Of course youre talking about the summer when buckets are high in the west but it takes alot of travel to get rail points as opposed to bonus points,

unless you are trying for Select or Select Plus the points all are good for free travel so as the_traveler says, show me the points!

If you havent ridden the SWC the trip to KCY from LAX is much more scenic than the Sunset to El Paso, both are one zone trips so why not utulize the Chief for the same amount of points! You mentioned that you ride the CS regularly, what about the EB and the CZ, they are both crack trains with great scenery and you can do one zone trips to Denver on the CZ and CBS on the EB! Do the math, look @ pretend bookings and get the most for your points

as well as great new scenery! (Thats how I did the SWC/CS/EB trip this month, 1 zone, 15,000 points, 5 nights on sleepers on three great trains!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2009)

inspiration100 said:


> BeckysBarn said:
> 
> 
> > inspiration100 said:
> ...


Actually, buying points is a cheap way to get points.

I'm going on a (fairly) cheap point run. It is only about 1 hour each way, but cost $12 each way. For that, normally I earn 100 AGR points, but with the current promotion, I will earn 200 points each way. So essentially, I am paying 6¢/point. I can buy 10,000 points for 2.75¢/point - less than 1/2 the cost! 

So unless you have a way to take a trip for less than $2.75 each way (normally) or $1.375 each way (currently with the 2X promotion), I would say that buying the points may be better right now.


----------



## inspiration100 (Nov 22, 2009)

There is some point promotion? I think I'm missing the link. I plan to take this trip later next summer, so I would be buying the points NOW and then using them in the summer. If my math is right, it's 15,000 points, that's $412.00. It might be a tad better deal, but if I was to get lowest bucket price, wouldn't it be just about the same? I know it depends on some variables (how many trains, how many people) etc.

It's Also, how in the world could I get 5 days on the sleeper going 1 zone from Seattle? Now you got me really curious!


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 22, 2009)

*IF* you get the lowest bucket! But the *GREAT* about an AGR ward is that if there's a room on the train, it's your's for 15,000 points (or whatever) - no matter if you can buy it for $400, $750 or $1,000!


----------

